# throttle stuck wide open



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

So this week after a wash off...I took it round back for a run and she stuck WIDE open, freaked me out but I shut it off and the wife towed me back on the lawn mower. Long story short I found the cable frayed an replaced it tonight. Maby I'm crazy but it feels like I added a new gear. Snappy off the line. Wish this happened long ago. Not the wide open but the response is night and day difference and the part was only $20. I'll try to put up a pic of the cable removed


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You're getting all the fuel now you should have been in the first place.
:woot:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Was the inner wire of the cable rusty? Could have been loosing its response over time and when you finally got a new one it was a night and day difference. Cables in mud and water dont go well. My parking brake cable froze up from all the mud and water I used to ride in. Just buy a cable luber and use some cable life lube and yer good to go.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

funny it was rusty on top at the bars under the thumb box but not rusty at the break point in the pic. Guess that means I wnt too deep. LOL
Guess she is_* Eating*_ better now. Has a strict diet.* Honda*'s for breakfast , *Yamaha* for lunch and Mud Pro's for dinner. Sorry Ollie (riding buddy)


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Could've just got a bad cable. Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks. Wasn't about to take my little girls for a ride until it was fixed.100%.


----------

